# Looking In Missouri



## fm.case2005 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am looking to find a piece of property that I could buy on land contract, I want something in the country with some acreage, if you have any ideas of a place in Missouri between Lebanon and Branson, I would appreciate it. 
Thank You


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

How many acres sre you looking for ?
I have a 3.5 acre lot and maybe an another 3.5 right next to it .
We would be willing to sell on land contract .
The land is about 8 miles from Hartville .
If your interested just pm me.
farmerjack


----------



## fm.case2005 (Sep 24, 2010)

Farmerjack68, 
I would like to know what your terms are before commiting, what would you want for all 7 acres total, and what do you want down, what interest rate would you want etc.? Thank You so very much for responding to me and my inquiry.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

fm.case2005 said:


> Farmerjack68,
> I would like to know what your terms are before commiting, what would you want for all 7 acres total, and what do you want down, what interest rate would you want etc.? Thank You so very much for responding to me and my inquiry.


All of which should be taken care of by at least E-mails. Not public forum.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Ours is not able to be on contract, but 10 acres, barns, creek, house needs some work, but all wiring is new as is most plumbing. We have talked the couple who financed us down a bit and they would take $39,000. I will be putting it back up on homestead in the next week.


----------

